# Dub FelgenWerks 15x8 Wheels Starting at $300.00 Set of 4 Rims! Cheapest prices in the World!



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Dub FelgenWerks 15x8 Wheels Starting at $300.00 Set of 4 Rims! Cheapest prices in the World!

*WHEEL PROMOTIONS STARTING AT $300.00 15X8.0 SET OF 4 RIMS*​
http://www.felgenwerks.com

*DUB FELGENWERKS*
*OFFICE (209)678-2722*
*[email protected]*

*DUB CLASSICO*
*15X8 SET $300.00 + SHIPPING*
*15X8 15X9 STAGGERED $310.00 + SHIPPING*
*15X9 SET $320.00 + SHIPPING*
*16X8 SET $370.00 + SHIPPING*
*16X8 & 16X9 STAGGERED $380.00 + SHIPPING*
*16X9 SET $390.00 + SHIPPING*
4X100 OR 5X100

15" LINK http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/126-felgenwerks-classico-15-options-4-colors.aspx

16" LINK http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/117-felgenwerks-classico-16-hyper-silver-w-machine-lip.aspx



*Dub FelgenWerks 57RV*

*15X8 SET $300.00 + SHIPPING*
*15X8 15X9 STAGGERED $310.00 + SHIPPING*
*15X9 SET $320.00 + SHIPPING*
4x100

15" LINK http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/131-felgenwerks-57rv-15-gunmetal-w-machine-lip.aspx



*DUB FELGENWERKS RROC*
*15X8 SET $300.00 + SHIPPING*
*15X8 15X9 STAGGERED $310.00 + SHIPPING*
*15X9 SET $320.00 + SHIPPING*
*16X9 SET $380.00 + SHIPPING*
4X100 OR 5X100

15" LINK http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/132-rotiform-roc-replica.aspx

16' LINK http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/133-felgenwerks-dub-rroc-16-candy-red-or-hyper-silver.aspx



*DUB FELGENWERKS MODERN RS*
*15X8 SET $319.00 + SHIPPING*
*16X8.5 SET $390.00 + SHIPPING*
4X100 4X108 5X100 5X112

LINK 15" http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/129-felgenwerks-modernrs-15-hyper-silver.aspx

LINK 16" http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/130-felgenwerks-modernrs-16-hyper-silver.aspx



*DUB FELGENWERKS MODERN RS*
*15X8 SET $310.00 + SHIPPING*

LINK 15X8 http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/134-felgenwerks-te5s-15.aspx



*DUB FELGENWERKS TWIST .06*
*16X8 SET $449.00 + SHIPPING*

LINK 16X8 http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/135-felgenwerks-twist-06-16x80.aspx



*DUB FELGENWERKS 0.01*
*16X9 SET $370.00 + SHIPPING*

LINK 16X9.0 http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/128-felgenwerks-001-16-hyper-silver-with-machine-lip-w-gold-rivets.aspx


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders will ship Monday and Tuesday. Any questions call us 209-678-2722
dub felgenwerks


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Place your order today


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)




----------



## wheelboy67 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello, I will like the felgenwerks with gold rivets!!! For my 91 corrado.
Will they fit with no problems?? Or?? Thanks.


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

wheelboy67 said:


> Hello, I will like the felgenwerks with gold rivets!!! For my 91 corrado.
> Will they fit with no problems?? Or?? Thanks.


What model?


----------



## wheelboy67 (Oct 5, 2014)

91 corrado g60


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## wheelboy67 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dub FelgenWerks said:


> Cheers


Cheers??..


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

wheelboy67 said:


> 91 corrado g60


You would have no issues


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the orders


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)




----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Good morning wheels have been picked up


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Place your order today


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Felgenwerks has all the wheels in stock ready to ship. We have a 50,000 sqft facility. Place your order today?
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Orders will ship out tmrw thanks


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com
Call today or place your order today!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders. Sorry for the website being down for 10min. There was too much traffic.


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Have a great weekend! All orders will ship Monday. Thanks 
www.dubfelgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com starting at $300.00


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Www.dubfelgenwerks.com

Thanks for all orders! 

(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders today. Wheels just got picked up by fedex!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! Www.dubfelgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Fedex just picked up the orders!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Call if you have any questions (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders!!!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders! Any questions please give me a call. Have a great weekend!!!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders over the weekend. I will be sending the wheels out Tuesday. Thanks 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the business!!! 

All orders shipped yesterday!

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders today! FedEx will pick them up on Wednesday morning! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

All orders shipped today! Have a great weekend! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

FelgenWerks FW .001
15x8.0 offset +20 with 3.5 inch lip $99.99 per wheel
15x9.0 offset +15 with 4.5 inch lip $109.99 per wheel
Bolt Pattern 4x100

Colors:
Hyper Silver w/machine Lip
Bronze
24K Faux Gold Finish Special Edition Color

FW .002 pictures will come shortly

All Wheels available mid to end of January!
Carlos (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Happy Holidays! Thanks for all the orders... They have been shipped yesterday (Friday). If you have any questions call us or email us. 
www.felgenwerks.com
Carlos (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

15" wheels starting at $300.00 set of 4 rims! Place your order today:
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Place your order today
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Place your order today
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders!!!


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

FelgenWerks USA
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722 Carlos 
call for any questions


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

ALL ORDERS SHIPPED TUESDAY! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! We will be closed starting Dec 24th to Jan 2nd
Any questions text or email me 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! We will be closed starting Dec 24th to Jan 2nd

Any questions text or email me 

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! We will be closed starting Dec 24th to Jan 2nd



Any questions text or email me 

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

All orders will be shipped out today! Very low prices online!


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Delete wrong thread


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great prices! If you have any questions please contact me the soonest! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great prices! If you have any questions please contact me the soonest! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! Place your order today!!!!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Prices starting at $300.00 set of 4 rims! 
www.felgenwerks.com
Call (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Everyone the prices are low!!! starting at $300.00 set of 4 rims! Purchase today!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! Wheels are all in stock ready to ship. Place your order today! 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Low quantities hurry for your set today! 
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722 office


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! 
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! Quantities running low! Place your order today!!!
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals ready to ship today in stock! 
www.felgenwerks.com
[email protected]
(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great prices! Great Quality! 
www.felgenwerks.com
wheels starting at $300.00 set
[email protected]
(209)678-2722 call or text


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Great deals! I have many more designs coming in very soon. They will be starting at $300.00!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Get your set today
Great Deals
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders!
We will have more styles coming soon. Starting $300.00
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

It's the weekend! We have good deals for the show season!
Place your order today!
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the business 
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the business


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com
thanks for all orders

Looking for 3pc or 2pc Forged wheels sizes from 14" to 32" look up ig @artinmotionwheels


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders! 
Call us any questions 
Carlos (209)678-2722
www.felgenwerks.com
Wheels starting at $300.00


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

4TH OF JULY 10% OFF SPECIAL ENDS JULY 5th, 2015
CODE: july4
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Felgenwerks USA 4th of July 10% off Sale Ends July 5th Wheels Starting $300.00



4TH OF JULY 10% OFF SPECIAL ENDS JULY 5th, 2015

CODE: july4

www.felgenwerks.com

(209)678-2722



http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/dubraderwerks/media/image1_zpsshwr39v7.png.html


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

4TH OF JULY 10% OFF SPECIAL 

CODE: july4

www.felgenwerks.com

(209)678-2722



http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/dubraderwerks/media/image1_zpsshwr39v7.png.html


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! 
www.felgenwerks.com
Carlos (209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!! We are currently coming out with many new designs!

www.felgenwerks.com
Carlos 
(209)678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all orders! FedEx has just picked up all orders. Any questions give me a call
(209)678-2722
www.felgenwerks.com


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com
WHEELS STARTING AT $300.00
Call us
(209)678-2722
[email protected]


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the orders! They all shipped yesterday. If you have any questions please gives us a call. 
www.felgenwerks.com
(209)678-2722 call or text


----------

